# Blood work is back



## Beedeezy (Feb 27, 2015)

29 year old male tested first thing in the morning. 

361 total....


----------



## Paolos (Feb 27, 2015)

Definitely not good for a healthy male 29 years of age. Had you done any heavy drinking leading up to the test? That
will put your test levels in the shitter.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

Ouch.  What did your doctor say?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 27, 2015)

That was via privatemdlabs. 
See my doctor on Thursday to discuss, spoke with a very good friend that is a MD in a other state. He says he doesn't put people on TRT unless under 300 so I'm hoping my PCP doesn't say the same thing. 
I don't drink besides the random times when celebrating ect. 
361 at 29 feels like shit at 27 I was 460 still low as shit for the age.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

Unless you've been on some mad gear, you are definitely hypo.  If your first doctor won't write a script, find another one.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 27, 2015)

Wish mad gear was the case.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes sir you need TRT it will only get worse. An actual TRT clinic will put you on treatment at that level. Only drawback is cost as they 
don't (or at least mine) accept insurance.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 27, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Yes sir you need TRT it will only get worse. An actual TRT clinic will put you on treatment at that level. Only drawback is cost as they
> don't (or at least mine) accept insurance.



My fear is doc tells me nope not low enough and clinic is my only option. I'm a full time student and also work full time so not only can I not afford a clinic I can't commit to the 40 minute drive to have them do the injections.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> My fear is doc tells me nope not low enough and clinic is my only option. I'm a full time student and also work full time so not only can I not afford a clinic I can't commit to the 40 minute drive to have them do the injections.



I'm with you on this one brother, I'm 263 or something at 30 years old. I don't drink and only used M-Drol 1 time like 7 years ago. 

According to my results though I'm still "normal", same fear, no TRT from him and not be able to afford a clinic.

Goodluck man


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 27, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm with you on this one brother, I'm 263 or something at 30 years old. I don't drink and only used M-Drol 1 time like 7 years ago.
> 
> According to my results though I'm still "normal", same fear, no TRT from him and not be able to afford a clinic.
> 
> Goodluck man



Good luck to you as well brother.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 2, 2015)

can't you self prescribe trt for like 100 dollars a year? test e and cyp are pretty cheap


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> can't you self prescribe trt for like 100 dollars a year? test e and cyp are pretty cheap



Yes you can and I have test just sitting right now. Having a physician overseeing treatment is a nice thing and so is having a steady supply of pharmaceutical test and only having to supplement when blasting.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 5, 2015)

Just left doctors office with a script for 200mg test cyp every two weeks, bloodwork repeat in 4 weeks and return in 8 weeks to follow up. 
I've always trusted my doctors knowledge but to know he also gives a shit about my test level is ****ing great.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 5, 2015)

Good to hear! 

My appointment is tomorrow morning. Let's hope I have the same luck


----------



## j2048b (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn 361? Mine was 377 and my doc said U ARE FINE! Hahaha ok "doctor" haha

Glad u got a script! Its so nice!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 6, 2015)

Couple years back I was told "you're fine" not knowing any better I took it as gospel and didn't get a new doctor. Until about 6 months ago. My treatment for all issues has never been better.


----------

